# Gaston, NC - #3665 F Baby



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

www.co.gaston.nc.us

#3665 F 10-12 mos, marked adoptable (poor body score) avail 6/27


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not sure if he's purebred but there are others at the same shelter...










Kennel Inquiry <----- dogs listed on this site


----------

